# weak left side



## tkessel (Dec 28, 2006)

I've had a couple of lessons, and read Leadbetter's book on Faults and Fixes.

I think, based on the feedback from the pro giving me lessons (only two so far), that I am not only "casting," a fault I think I can correct, but I also have a feeling of being very weak on my left side (I'm right handed.).

In other words, I feel like I am pushing my left hand and side out of the way with my right arm, thus having little power and a frequent slice. Little power becaue I'm not using both sides of my body and both hands and arms, but instead am using energy pushing against myself, instead of swinging the club.

I even feel like I am developing "golf elbow" on my right arm, because it is working so hard. My right elbow gets a little sore after time at the practice range or on the golf course. It's actually a bit better now than a couple of months ago, but I think it's prone to soreness because the right arm is doing too much, or maybe because the left arm and side is doing too little.

Any comments or suggestions on what I can do to help get my left side to do more, so my right side doesn't feel like it's pushing the left out of the way? :dunno:


----------



## dazzle (Jan 18, 2007)

Hi tkessel

I am no pro but will share my experience on the situation you're facing. I think you are using your right side to compensate the weak left side.

I had the same problem of a "golf elbow". Everytime after the range, i will get a sore elbow. This is because I used a lot of my right arm to hit the ball. 

What I need was to relax my right arm and more so on the grip. I find not gripping the club too tight helps relax the arm and swing. 

What i would propose would be for you to start by loosening your grips and tension on the right arm and try not to "control" the swing.

Hope this helps.

Cheers
dazzle


----------



## tkessel (Dec 28, 2006)

Thanks, dazzle!


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

I dont know if this will help, but its a tip I heard John Daley uses to strengthen his left side. He basically his balls using his left arm only. I tried this at the range, it takes some practice to learn how to do it, but I'll tell you when you then put both hands on the club you'll sure know which ones boss ....

The next time you have some practice time available for "creative training", why not try hitting some partial wedge shots with your left arm only.

Jerry King Jerry King

You will notice the first thing you have to do is place the handle more in the fingers! Make an effort to see if you are rotating and folding the arm to a connected finish, in contrast to "winging" and collapsing with a cupped wrist facing the sky.

Jerry King Jerry King

Start by placing balls in the light rough, and then move to fairway height. This valuable time spent is great for coordinating both arms in an effort to avoid an over-controlling dominant right side.

Jerry King Jerry King

Once you experience some success practicing this drill, it almost feels too easy getting to use both hands!


----------



## tkessel (Dec 28, 2006)

Hi Jerry,

I very vaguely remember a drill like this when I took golf as a phys ed class in college.

Since that was in 1966, it is now only a vague memory, and your suggestions make it specific enough that now I'll try it!

Thanks!


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

Ted here's a site that might help with that "golf elbow"

Prevent Golf Injuries...


----------



## tkessel (Dec 28, 2006)

Thanks for the tip! It not only will help me physically, but I feel a bit better having a problem common enough for a recommended treatment!

I did notice the last time I went to the practice tee that I was doing a better job at a more balanced swing, and the ball was going straighter and further, but I was feeling like I was "hitting" less hard. My right arm also felt less stressed than it would have if I'd been swinging like I was a month ago.


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

Sometimes we gotta go slow in order to learn to go fast. Take your time, the course won't disappear, and you dont want to hurt or disable yourself just getting started. We all want to be the "best we can be", but with golf it takes practice ,practice, practice to accomplish same....


----------



## tkessel (Dec 28, 2006)

One of the reasons I am golfing is that I don't want to overstress my knees. I have chronic knee pain from bicycling. It's not disabling, and I can walk fine, or ride my bicycle 100 km a day, after I've trained and I'm in condition. Actually, the cause of the pain is not too much riding, but too aggressive, (riding the big gears too fast) when I first started.

I plan to take it easy getting back into golf: I don't want chronic arm pain, too!


----------



## dazzle (Jan 18, 2007)

Actually tkessel, at my level of play (btw beginner and intermediate), swinging hard does not benefit my play. On the contrary, i find swinging relax helps me retain my swing path and hit more straight shots. Even if I swing hard, it doesnt give me extra distance... Thus, i am learning to swing and grip easy. I no longer have this "golf arm" thing.

Cheers...


----------



## tkessel (Dec 28, 2006)

> On the contrary, i find swinging relax helps me retain my swing path and hit more straight shots. Even if I swing hard, it doesnt give me extra distance... Thus, i am learning to swing and grip easy. I no longer have this "golf arm" thing.


That's the direction I'm going, too. 

Sometimes I lose my concentration enough that I forget what I'm doing and swing so hard I miss the ball, and nearly fall over doing it.

This results in self-laughter: as I know not to do exactly what I just did!


----------

